# Can anyone identify this cichlid???



## pando (Feb 3, 2006)

Just got this guy today (the orange one)


----------



## TLM4x4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Hum, wow Ive never seen one like that before...its very pretty but Im afraid I dont know what kind it is. That Auratus is going to be very aggressive when it matures, just a warning. I believe they are the most aggressive of the mbunas.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

If i had my guess at it, it looks hybrid. Hybrid pea****. Shows some resemblence to the red strain.


----------



## adieu (Jan 26, 2006)

Yep, definately a pea**** hybrid. I believe it's called Aulonocara sp. "Sunkist." I've seen them on aquabid before.


----------



## Cosidius (Jan 21, 2006)

**** ****...hehehe yea looks like a peacok red zebra hybrid


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

When I first saw the pic I thought it was a Neolamprolugus leleupi (lemon cichlid). Im still not sure what it is. Maybe others are correct that it is an Aulonocara sp. It may be a hybrid.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

That is no way Leluipi, completely different in coloration and body. To each their own. It's Auloncara species hybrid. But with hybrid's the breeder who made it, tends to just make up a name for it.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Check here for leleupi pics 

That is definitely an Aulonocara hybrid of some sort.


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

I said I thought it was a leleupi when i first saw it and i also said that I am not sure about leleupi.  I also said that I agree what others said that it was an aulonocara hybrid. :fish:


----------

